# Getting ready for the next show



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

In our last show , little Pompadour didn't behaved like we expected see link http://www.poodleforum.com/27-showing/13601-now-continental.html

So now we are doing more socioliazing work, we are doing better now after his step back on training when he saw those big dogs.


We are slowy introducing him to other dogs they are 4 beagles, a cocker and a golden.

And we put a lot of music and taking him to new places, he is doing better now :angel: but still needs work.

Next show its in jul 30 and 31 and its going to be big, judges like Rafael De Santiago (Puerto Rico) are coming so we are doing hard work.


----------

